# User Account



## Maleificus (Mar 5, 2012)

I am trying to create a user account. I go through the adduser command and have the following info:


```
Username   : test
Password   : *****
Full Name  : test
Uid        : 1001
Class      :
Groups     : test wheel
Home       : /home/test
Home Mode  :
Shell      : /bin/csh
Locked     : no
OK? (yes/no): yes
```

So, that's great! Well, not so great because it is followed with this:


```
pw: mkdir(/home/test): No such file or directory
```

What do I do?


----------



## fluca1978 (Mar 5, 2012)

A trivial question: does /home exist and is it in place?


----------



## Maleificus (Mar 5, 2012)

Actually that is a good question and not so trivial, the fact that I thought it was trivial and did not mention it is actually rather reductive on my part. No, it is not in its place. There is a /home in root, nowhere else.


----------



## kpa (Mar 5, 2012)

There should be a symbolic link /home -> /usr/home, re-create it with this:

`# cd /`
`# ln -s usr/home home`


----------



## Maleificus (Mar 5, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> There should be a symbolic link /home -> /usr/home, re-create it with this:
> 
> `# cd /`
> `# ln -s usr/home home`



Should I do this in the user account or in root?


----------



## kpa (Mar 5, 2012)

The # sign in front of the commands means do it as root. A dollar sign $ would mean do it as normal user.


----------



## Maleificus (Mar 5, 2012)

I did as instructed, deleted the old user account and re-created it. After the creation I got this message again:


```
pw: mkdir(/home/risardyaweb): No such file or directory
adduser: INFO: Successfully added (risardyaweb) to the user database.
```


----------



## kpa (Mar 5, 2012)

Check that the /usr/home directory exists, if not re-create it too.

`# mkdir /usr/home`


----------



## Maleificus (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks that worked!


----------



## fluca1978 (Mar 5, 2012)

I would do a checkup on your system, it is really strange that you don't have /home and /usr/home.


----------



## Maleificus (Mar 5, 2012)

Well it was a VPS that I got from a company. When I reached out for support they couldn't help me like you did, so it seems like it is just poor VPS creation on their part. I have another thread that seems to be a mistake on the VPS creation as well, but that one has no replies yet.


----------

